# Posting a Golf Club



## JakeWS (Nov 22, 2016)

Got a few clubs to sell but never actually posted a club before how do you guys do it? Who is cheapest etc.

Would it need to be in a box or could I just wrap it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Got a few clubs to sell but never actually posted a club before how do you guys do it? Who is cheapest etc.

Would it need to be in a box or could I just wrap it?
		
Click to expand...

go down your local pro shop or AG (ring ahead) get them to give you a box for sending clubs

drivers are a pain to send their so long! but the rest are fine

I use my hermes but others swear off them.. i havent had a problem in over 50 parcels sent

the last club I sent I put paper over the head to cover the whole thing then wrapped in tape just so it was fine in transit then put in the box


----------



## jusme (Nov 22, 2016)

Another fan of my hermes - lots of negatives about (but in truth you can find the same about any carrier if you look) - no issue for me in over 70 clubs sent with them. 

No - offence, but I would try and get boxes as stated above. I would not be to impressed to get a club taped up, regardless of how much packaging  supported it. In over 100 clubs I have bought second hand I got one (only one) wrapped up like a dummy. All the rest in boxes.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 22, 2016)

Alright, I am in American golf on Saturday I think so will get me some boxes hopefully.

Have used Hermes before, they did break one thing supposedly however I think the buyer already had a broken one, but Hermes paid out quickly anyway.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 22, 2016)

Another vote for Hermes.  Cheap &  fast,  I've used them loads. Last Xmas they lost a set of irons I sold on EBay.  The claim was settled promptly &  my P &  P was refunded so I ended up better off. 

If they try to charge yo an excess because they allege the parcel was too big / heavy & you know it wasn't,  just pay the charge &  raise a dispute with PayPal after it's delivered. They won't dispute it &  you'll receive a refund.


----------



## dankiz (Nov 22, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			go down your local pro shop or AG (ring ahead) get them to give you a box for sending clubs

drivers are a pain to send their so long! but the rest are fine

I use my hermes but others swear off them.. i havent had a problem in over 50 parcels sent

the last club I sent I put paper over the head to cover the whole thing then wrapped in tape just so it was fine in transit then put in the box
		
Click to expand...

I have used Hermes for years, again 50+ clubs. Never had a problem, if anything, I get comments back about how quick the delivery is! As mentioned, nab a box from AG who just put spare boxes in bin. Much cheaper as well, Â£3.95 for one club


----------



## pool888 (Nov 23, 2016)

Just remember to keep parcels below 120cm length for Hermes so you often have to cut the club boxes down a bit, it's OK if your posting putters, wedges or irons but drivers and woods are usually a bit too long for Hermes unless the head is removable from the shaft. Packaging is key as said above, if clubs are valuable take time to wrap them well and it can save you a lot of hassle in the long run. Booking Parcelforce online is a decent price too especially if you want proper insurance for expensive clubs, use code MEM for 15% discount and you can drop off to your local post office or Parcelforce depot to get the price down even more.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 23, 2016)

I might look into parcelforce for the woods, depending how long they are, but they all do have removable heads, the Post office is approx 100m from my house, so dropping off isn't a problem.


----------



## jusme (Nov 24, 2016)

I know they have a max length but I have often sent drivers exceeding their length (driver comfortable in the box with packaging protection top and bottom) and never had a problem. Maybe I got lucky, but I suspect as I ship multiple items together with them, they don't argue about the odd one (I also choose 1-2 Kilos when the parcel is probably 980/990 grams - hoping the extra couple quid I'm giving them makes up for the few cm's longer than should). It's interesting I have never been pulled with a dozen or so parcels over length over the years


----------



## Durango (Nov 24, 2016)

I send all my clubs with myhermes but got pulled for the first time the other day for a 120.5cm box! Got charged an extra Â£10.80 so I emailed their CEO and got a reply back today apologising and giving me a refund. Will have to be more careful in future..


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 24, 2016)

Hermes it is then, hope they take good care, and don't measure my parcels!


----------



## 351DRIVER (Nov 24, 2016)

Recently posted a 48 inch driver with parcel force 
Arrived safe and sound


----------



## 351DRIVER (Nov 24, 2016)

Durango said:



			I send all my clubs with myhermes but got pulled for the first time the other day for a 120.5cm box! Got charged an extra Â£10.80 so I emailed their CEO and got a reply back today apologising and giving me a refund. Will have to be more careful in future..
		
Click to expand...

Signed on behalf of the CEO, you do not actually believe the boss of a big company is going to write to each person that complains, do you?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Signed on behalf of the CEO, you do not actually believe the boss of a big company is going to write to each person that complains, do you?
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't actually said the CEO emailed him back..... why even bother writing a response? You know what he means


----------



## shewy (Nov 25, 2016)

Used Hermes loads, no issues and trackable, no under 1kg option now it's under 2kg so covers a single club no problem. I've sent drivers as well just unscrew the head and it's under 120cm


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Nov 25, 2016)

A lot of pro's have ebay delivery accounts so can send them for you - last time it did it cost a tenner


----------



## Durango (Nov 25, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Signed on behalf of the CEO, you do not actually believe the boss of a big company is going to write to each person that complains, do you?
		
Click to expand...

Numpty :rofl:


----------



## jusme (Nov 25, 2016)

shewy said:



			Used Hermes loads, no issues and trackable, no under 1kg option now it's under 2kg so covers a single club no problem. I've sent drivers as well just unscrew the head and it's under 120cm
		
Click to expand...

I have not checked but I sent a few under 1Kg option just last week. Was an option then


----------



## shewy (Nov 25, 2016)

jusme said:



			I have not checked but I sent a few under 1Kg option just last week. Was an option then
		
Click to expand...

Must have a different site to me then! Only option I get is medium parcel <2kg?


----------



## jusme (Nov 26, 2016)

shewy said:



			Must have a different site to me then! Only option I get is medium parcel <2kg?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why that is. Still have access to under 1Kg here - just checked their site - still there


----------



## jusme (Nov 26, 2016)

Your looking at small parcels only (max 45cm) - look below that for golf club size chart - below is pasted from their site 

ParcelShop prices
Parcel price
Weight (kg)	Ex.VAT	Inc.VAT
Less than 1kg	Â£2.29	Â£2.75
1 to 2kg	Â£3.29	Â£3.95
2 to 5kg	Â£4.96	Â£5.95
5 to 10kg	Â£6.63	Â£7.95
10 to 15kg	Â£8.29	Â£9.95
Signed for	Â£0.83	Â£1.00
Remote deliveries	Â£1.67	Â£2.00


----------

